# Red 2013 Quarq chainring corrosion



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is anyone else having issues with several patches of corrosion breaking out on the outer face of the chainring, which is the standard 2013 Red one?
Will post a picture when i can get a minute, but patches of it are breaking out all over the outside face of the ring, on the black parts, the silver parts and one of the bolts its completely covered in it...
It's a great puzzle, as it's on my race bike.. .i don't ride indoors and drip sweat on it, I don't ride it in the rain -- i have a beater for that -- and certainly not on salted roads, as we don't have that in the south.
I keep it clean etc. Just makes no sense.
The only thing I can come up with is some sort of electrolysis from the power meter is making the aluminum sacrifice itself.... it happens in boats with aluminum attached to carbon if there aren't isolating materials such as at least a thin epoxy barrier, between them.
but that seems far fetched, as the conditions in my house, where i store the bike, are nothing like sitting in the ocean....


----------

